# Caption the Avatar Above You Once Again



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Other thread had over 1000 posts, so i'm restarting it.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

Derpy
vs
Mayor
FIGHT!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

*glows* *shoots bow'n'arrow*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Bug eyes
Bat wings

Good god, i'm a Luna Plushie!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

Tonight, at PonySlam, it's THE MAYOR OF PONYVILLE against the Incomprehensible Object, the Unusual Force, DERPY! This isn't for a Championship, this isn't for bragging rights! This time...

IT'S.

PERSONAL.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

I CAN'T STOP EATING THIS PASTA


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

I may be cute, but i can tear your insides out in ten seconds flat.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

derp


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 30, 2011)

HADOKE-Wait, that's not right. KAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA-That's not right either. FLAME DRAGON FI-Dammit, that ain't it! Fuck it, SPECIAL BEAM CANNON!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Shit, that's good pasta.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

KAMEHAMEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

Imma not CRAZZZZZY! I just got my eyes stuck liek dis!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## M&F (Oct 31, 2011)

It's so goddamn fast, you have to get it just in time.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 31, 2011)

ANGREH OLD MEN PLAYEN ANGREH OLD MOOSIC WRAAA MASTAH MASTAH!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

UGHHHH...MUST...EAT..MORE.............PASTAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

My way of fishing is better.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 2, 2011)

I will kill you and fornicate in your entrails. In a very adorable way.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

*kills*
I WILL NOW JUDGE SIX BILLION SOULS~


----------



## Wobbles (Nov 2, 2011)

LUXRAY used Discharge!


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

Mai monocole be better den yerz.


----------



## Wobbles (Nov 3, 2011)

neigh im a goat


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2011)

Quite right, old bean


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

Here, kitty, kitty!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Nov 3, 2011)

:3 I will eat your heart! M'kay?


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

DIE! DIE I SAY!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Whee! *cute face*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Go on, make a wish, I dare ya!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

I CAME TO KILL. AND BURN


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

Make a wish if you want to see my funky dance of funkiness!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 4, 2011)

Ninjaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm Indramon's freaky cousin: Ardnimon!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

NINJAFIRE!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

Hopefully if I keep dancing like this it'll catch on as a new dance craze!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 5, 2011)

Why must my head explode like this when i am thinking while in a ninja costume?


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, my eyes are all wierd...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Disaster is upon us all.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 5, 2011)

I am.... DRUNK JIRACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Blastoise and his son squirtle, climbing the mountain of james bond and p&f text.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

*so cool, dude*
WHUMF WITH THE BASEBALL BAT


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> Blastoise and his son squirtle, climbing the mountain of james bond and p&f text.


you're in caption the [highlight]avatar[/highlight], go to caption the [highlight]signature[/highlight]


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 5, 2011)

Hah! Did you see that, THAT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME! Totally threw his ass into the sun, BAM!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

RAWRGH


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2011)

Dragonite: "HAH! I'm too fast for a mere human to keep up with!!!"

The Storm Christian: "You were saying?"

Dragonite: "Wha..."


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2011)

*Reads News from months ago*

You: Ok, so it say.....Casey Anthony is found INNOCENT?

*Mind blow and your head gets on fire*

You: Goddammit.....


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

SNYUUU!!

(Snorunt noises)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 9, 2011)

Ooh, shiny! Must bite! Ow, that hurt! Ooh, shiny! Must bite! Ow, that hurt! Ooh, shiny! Must bite! Ow, that hurt!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

RAWR


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Evil laughter*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Herp Derp
So cute and innocent
Perfect way to eat your soul


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

HUMPING!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

This opponet is shiny....I must electricute it.

Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

(Why does everyone think i'm trying to eat my own tail?)


SNOW! It's snow and i'm a snorunt, but i've never seen snow before!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Tails are good. 
Stubby hands...Not so much. 
What to do now?


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

"Oh, come on!"
"No."
"It'll be fine!'
"No."
"Please?"
"No."


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey look. This is mah blankeh. You want it? *Yanks away* Well you can't have!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

Enemy detected. Use, thundeershock!

Ow. Ow.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

OHMYGAWD!
This...This is snow! What a remarkable sight!!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

HUMPING!


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait wait wait...I has tail?!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> HUMPING!


I'm sorry, but that is getting on my nerves. :/

---

Nyuu! Dis blankeh ish MINE! Yew no takin' it!


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Gimme a piggy back ride!! *grin*
 Ugh...


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

As you can see, my awesome sauce-ness is unbeatable compared to your mere battle axes. 
As such, eating your soul is a very simple task, no?


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

Sneaking up on people is funny. (lol bad)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(...Yeah...XD)

Bones. 
They're everywhere. 
So...It's like that one can be my sister. 
That one over there is my daddy. This one here in my sister. 
Oh, how lovely it is to be surrounded by your family.


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yo duuuuuuude wazzuuuuuup...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*cuteness*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 13, 2011)

From the creators of Nyan Cat comes...

Nyan Cat XTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*breathe*EEEEEEEEEEEEEMUH!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

The result of watching Digimon on crack! A good message that! But perhaps in a way it shouldn't be...


----------



## hyphen (Nov 17, 2011)

The Spirit of Navy Ninja decided to speak to you.
What do you do?
Fight
Items
Talk
>Run


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

In my mind, I am an extremely vague Kingdom Hearts reference, so NYA!


----------



## Wobbles (Nov 17, 2011)

Now, how did the fire become blue?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

No. This suit is _not_ too tight. 

Yes, I'm sure. 

Quit nagging on meeeee! >w<


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

GLOMP!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

...Yeah, so the snow's not as interesting anymore. ...No, I'm not smiling. My, uh, mouth is kinda... Well, _stuck_ this way. ...Yeah, I get tired of it. My teeth hurt all the time, you know.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, would you like a flying tackle hug?

W-whu-

GLOMP


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think of my portable golden tent?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Friendship is universal. Now get on my ship so I can eat you, you stupid human.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh no... More glowy...


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 17, 2011)

What's better than ninjas? Ninjas on fire.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Like I said, frendship. Now please bathe yourself in ketchup.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*THUNDERBOLT*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Tacos! Let's all go for tacos!
Wiith rainbows and cats in them!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

Like some cheesy cartoon, I jus keep getting chased by some Neko muttering on about glowy...


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 17, 2011)

I've heard of ninjas leaving behind a cloud of smoke and vanishing. I can safely say I wasn't expecting one to do the same with a cloud of fire.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*ahem* FRIENDSHIP IS UNIVERSAL


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 17, 2011)

"Sir, you won't believe what our radar's picking up in Mexico..."


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, the caption says all. Now take my hand and learn how to _love~_


----------



## hyphen (Nov 18, 2011)

AND THEN THIS GUY WAS ALL LIKE


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hands. Like, two of them. 
Nope, not at all saying that they're shipped or anything. Nosiree.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 18, 2011)

HAHA I AM SO HAPPY AND YOU ARE NOT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm angry because I get payed no royalties by Square Enix OR Disney for my being the Heartless Symbol!!!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

So... there's blue flames around me. 

Since when did they come into existence?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Come on! I'm bored! Let's go steal someone's leather pants!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tail. 
It's...yellow, of course. 
It looks a bit sparkish. 
...Is sparkish a word??
Sure does sound cool, though. 
Sparkish sparkish sparkish.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

I DON'T WANNA BE FRENCH!!!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

Ninja skills...


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

Woah, so there _is_ electricity coming from my cheeks. 

Alas. 
Oh my God.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

It's The Florence and Melvin Show! This week they get to grips with their, or at least Melvin's, sexualities!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

Aha! A perfect way to camoflauge! Fire!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

I'M COLD!!! Therefore I'm happy!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

I wonder why snow is white? Personally I think orange would be a good color, too. 
Or maybe blue?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy shit, derp face makes people want to hump others.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 18, 2011)

I hate my golden helmet thiiiiiiiiiiiis much!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

I assure you that my hand is clean...
In the power of friendship!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

Friendship is Universial. Now come with me, where we won't do anal probing on you. *Whistles nonchalauntly*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

Come to the Dark Side, we have Snorunt! We're cold! Very cold! Brrrrrr!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

Ninjas. On fire. YEAH


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm cute, but I'll kill you if you touch my cheeks because they're as dangerous as pawer lines.

Inside joke that nobody on these forums will get, btw.

EDIT: Lol Ulqi-chan. :3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 24, 2011)

My smexy stare is undeniable. You can't beat this junk.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2011)

Marik:I hug you now Bakura :D
Bakura: Whut.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 25, 2011)

~Blah, blah, blah blah blaaah, and now I'm staring at you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

I said I would destroy Bakura's image!!!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 13, 2011)

Blue fire ninja of doom from the beyond.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2011)

What? You tell me I'm in a weird stance? But this is how I was programmed to stand!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

Here to wish everyone a Derpy Holiday, sorry, Christmas!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 19, 2011)

I look like I'm that one bad guy(no not the shark, his boss) from Lilo and Stitch and I'm wearing a badly drawn fez that looks like a light!


----------



## Wobbles (Dec 19, 2011)

Prepare to face my deadly
PELVIC THRUST OF DOOOOOM!!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello sir. Would you like a cup of tea?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 22, 2011)

If one more person comes up to me and tells me he wants my trousers, I swear to Ra I will punch him into next week!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 23, 2011)

I kill you now. Ok?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm blinking at you and eating a rose. Why the hell do you care? You think I'm sexy.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 23, 2011)

TEEHEE I AM A REINDEER


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Remember: Hearts are for eating, not jus for Christmas!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 24, 2011)

What the crap why does Fross keep captioning me?

Sweetie Bell: Yes, yes he is sexy. NO YOU CANT HAVE HIM. ENGLAND IS MINE. MIIIINE.

I think I just turned to Belarus for a sec. Creepy.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 25, 2011)

*Omnomnom* Mmm, flowers...


----------



## haneko (May 29, 2021)

Mew? Mew... Mew!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

They look like they want to fight something lol


----------

